# About Adult Swim



## MakeEmum (Jun 25, 2007)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Venture Brothers
Robot Chicken
Boondocks

Are they the only good Adult Swim originals on the block?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah basically......but i hardly watch them.....just *FUTURAMA* (<3) and Family Guy


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Jun 25, 2007)

Stopped watching Family Guy because it annoyed the hell out of me.  Just stopped being funny after a while.  

I watch Futurama sometimes, as I've seen a lot of the episodes.  Boondocks for Uncle Ruckus.  Robot Chicken is kinda hit or miss with me, but I watch it whenever I see it flipping through channels.  Aqua Teen is usually pretty good too.


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2007)

Metalocalypse... Moral Orel..And if you count Harvey Birdman and Sealab then those are pretty damn hilarious too.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 25, 2007)

ATHF is the SHIT! Talking spiders with diapers and a bag of fries with a hig IQ and can fire beams out of his eyes...what's NOT to like?


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> ATHF is the SHIT! Talking spiders with diapers and a bag of fries with a hig IQ and can fire beams out of his eyes...what's NOT to like?



Word up! ATHF rules!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 25, 2007)

_Metalocalypse was the best. Season 2 will air this fall and i'll be waiting patiently. But in a METAL fashion._


----------



## Brand New (Jun 25, 2007)

Eh, the only shows I do watch on Adult Swim's usual is Robot Chicken (funny, or irreverent), Harvey Birdman (God, do I wish this show came on more), The Venture Bros, and Aqua Teen. 

Futurama I've just watched too much, and Family Guy is pointless, not as funny as it use to be, and even the plot I can't seem to bare. There's been a couple of occasions when Family Guy has had some funny stuff.


----------



## Morwain (Jun 25, 2007)

I watch Venture Brothers  from time to time but mostly on asult swim I just watch Futurama and Family Guy.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 25, 2007)

In order of preference...
Robo Chicken
ATHF
Venture brothers

Not a big fan of the Boondocks, but lately I've been enjoying futurama re-runs and family guy.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 26, 2007)

Sealab 2021-If its possible to die of laughter, I'd be dead after watching this show.
Harvey Birdman-It has Stephen Colbert in it. Nuff said.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 26, 2007)

Aquateen Hunger Force is dead to me after the Boost Mobile episode. Robot Chicken is alright sometimes. I love Boondocks and Venture brothers. Other then that Harvey Birdman is classic and so is Sealab with Murphy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

ATHF and Boondocks, that's it, rest suck ass.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys, the thread is about Adult Swim ORIGINALS. Family Guy and Futrama are NOT original Adult Swim shows.





MakeEmum said:


> Aqua Teen Hunger Force
> Venture Brothers
> Robot Chicken
> Boondocks
> ...



Fix'd


----------



## Sylar (Jun 26, 2007)

I HATED Home Movies. 

Stroker and Hoop was half-decent.

EDIT: *Assy Mcgee!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Internet (Jun 26, 2007)

that sucked.

Home Movies was awesome, and helped make AS big. Plus it was made by the maker of Metalocalypse.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2007)

Heh, yeah, I only liked ATHF and Boondocks consistantly. Robot Chicken I'm kind of iffy on, I mostly only liked the videogame centered ones, like that one Donkey Kong/Halo one. Sealab and Birdman did rock though. xD;


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 3, 2007)

Perfect hair forever is the best


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 3, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> Perfect hair forever is the best



You better be stoned....

Also, Metalocalypse is fucking insanely good. God Damn, Dethklok should be a real band!


----------



## Ponzu (Jul 3, 2007)

ATHF
Metalocalypse
Robot Chicken
Futurama
Harvey Birdman
Boondocks

are the shiznit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2007)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Robot Chicken
Boondocks

All three of those can fuck off. I gave boondocks a chance, but I can't walk away from it without feeling dissapointed.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 4, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You better be stoned....
> 
> Also, Metalocalypse is fucking insanely good. God Damn, Dethklok should be a real band!



perfect hair forever makes fun of every anime cliche....how can u not like it?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 5, 2007)

Atm of their current original block, only ATHF, Venture Bro's, and Robot Chicken are anything I like.

Adult Swim hasn't come out with a good comedy in years, their last being Robot Chicken. Everything since then has just been one horribly drawn or acted series with random crap in the sense of ATHF. However, ATHF was the first true "crazy random shit" show on AS and as a result it felt unique. Eventually they'll have to realize that bullshit like Tim and Eric Awesome Show  (possibly the worst thing to ever appear on TV) and Squidbillies aren't funny just because they're random.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

Boondocks
Samurai Champloo
Futurama


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 6, 2007)

I like watching Robot Chicken and the Venture Bros. when I'm up. Sometimes I'll watch Saul of the Mole Men. Other than that, I don't really watch Adult Swim originals anymore.


----------



## Charu (Jul 14, 2007)

out of those 4, I just watch Robot Chicken and the Boondocks 
THe rest is futurama and family guy


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 15, 2007)

is it me or is anyone else pissed off that they F'ed up the line up, AS on the week night no longer start at 1030pm EST/730PM PST it's back to 11p/8p now that's bullshit in my opinion, what's next they gonna cut an hour on sunday also


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 15, 2007)

only some of the 4 are good


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2007)

Those are the only four originals that I actually like. Sealab and birdman are okay too.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

moral orel, Tim and Eric, and Saul all need to go


----------



## Yellow (Jul 16, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah basically......but i hardly watch them.....just *FUTURAMA* (<3) and Family Guy



Me too. Robot chicken is funny but I hardly watch it.>_>


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 16, 2007)

Rasassination said:


> perfect hair forever makes fun of every anime cliche....how can u not like it?



If it looks like shite, talks like shite, and uses jokes that sound shite, it's shite.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 19, 2007)

I hate all the AS orginals...Actalaly..Only Full Metal rules[my opinion].Bleach?_Don't watch it._


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

AS is getting so bad now I hardly watch it, if anything only 1 Futurama on the week nights, that's weak, but yet were still stuck with back to back inyuasha, funny how that show has been the longest running piece of crap on the weeknights


----------



## Sparky1012 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> AS is getting so bad now I hardly watch it, if anything only 1 Futurama on the week nights, that's weak, but yet were still stuck with back to back inyuasha, funny how that show has been the longest running piece of crap on the weeknights



AS should change the inuyasha power hour to some other anime like Blood+ or Eureka 7 (and they wonder why no one watches anime on their program these days). For me AS's lineup is not too bad, yet the shows just become very repetitive after 2 or 3 seasons and ultimately lose whatever unique charm they had to begin with. It's like what every radio station does with a hit song: keep playing it 'til people are sick of hearing it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 20, 2007)

Sparky1012 said:


> AS should change the inuyasha power hour to some other anime like Blood+ or Eureka 7 (and they wonder why no one watches anime on their program these days). For me AS's lineup is not too bad, yet the shows just become very repetitive after 2 or 3 seasons and ultimately lose whatever unique charm they had to begin with. It's like what every radio station does with a hit song: keep playing it 'til people are sick of hearing it.



I think AS has got something against Mech anime, seeing as Eureka Seven hasn't been brought back for a second run on the week nights like all the other animes, they took alot of flak for f'ing up episode 50, so they ran it again with out the butchering they did


----------

